# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Итак, кол-во пользователей перевалило за 666

## Undead

Плакать или радоватся? Право 666-го получает ФzФ

Тупая правд тема, скучно прост, извиняйте если что... Я долго не спал и очень плохо думаю так что дураком не обзыватся

----------


## ФzФ

О, черт! А я и не заметил. Будем надеяться, что это не станет дурным знаком. А никакого приза 666 пользователю не полагается?

----------


## Raz1el

бутыль хлороформа по почте те администрация вышлет   :Smile:

----------


## Аска

Raz1el, поговорим о вечном?   :Smile:

----------


## Raz1el

о хлороформе чтоли?   :Smile:   дык он не вечен , он испаряется.

----------


## Undead

На главной странице внизу написано что пользователей 670 вообще-то, интересно, это все самоубийцы или исследователи

----------


## ФzФ

Не знаю... Думаю большинство зарегистрировавшихся не являются самоубийцами. Так ради интереса сюда зашли. Я вот пока не могу влиться в атмосферу форума. Может и не сделаю этого некогда (может и к лучшему).

----------


## Blackwinged

> Думаю большинство зарегистрировавшихся не являются самоубийцами.


 Разумеется нет. Я считаю, что самоубийцей можно считать человека, удачно совершившего суицид. А мы пока что живы...

----------


## Аска

А теперь нас и вовсе 1000!
Поздравляю всех с этим круглым числом!
1000ным пользователем становится *Яна*.

----------


## Freezer2007

скоро нас будет 1.5 тысячи, за осень пришло практически на 150 человек больше чем за лето, печально((  :Frown:

----------


## NORDmen

а что плохого? поставьте рекламу и зарабатывайте себе на пиво с желания людей умереть :-)

----------


## grey

> а что плохого? поставьте рекламу и зарабатывайте себе на пиво с желания людей умереть :-)


 у меня совесть есть в отличае от некоторых   :Big Grin: , а на рекламе действительно здесь можно неплохо заработать, но как видите ни единого баннера  :Smile: 

Сегодня на форуме зарегистрирован 2000 пользователь sliver

----------

